# Stihl Fs-36 won't start hot



## volman (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi, 
I have a Stihl FS-36 which will starts fine when cold. Once you run it
for 15 minutes or more and go to restart it won't crank. You can pull all day and the dang thing won't start. It has had the electronic ignition replaced , and I have confirmed a spark even when warm. I don't get it, what could it possibly be. The thing runs great once you get it cranked.
Thanks for any suggestions,
Brian


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like you have a crankcase leak that gets worse as the engine warms up. Check the gaskets and the crankshaft seals to make sure they aren't leaking. Losing crankcase pressure will prevent the carb from pulling enough fuel to actually run.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah sometimes the vibration from the engine will shake em loose when the engines oily or it stays outside the metal contracts then when warm it expands letting it leak


----------

